# S.o.b. Factory Video Tour



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Found an interesting link to a Sunnybrook factory video tour. It shows one of their high end fivers in the various stages of construction. Thought it was worth passing along.

Sunnybrook factory video

It will be fun to see the Outbacks in production at the 08 factory rally. Hope that happens!
And no, I am not looking at Sunnybrooks..... Now those new Grand Junctions, er, uh, I mean hopefully Outback will add a high end fiver to the mix about the time I retire!


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Informative video.


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Keystone should make one for the Outback


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Almost makes me want to run out and buy a Sunnybrook. Very interesting to watch the construction.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

A little different than I thought but very interesting

John


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

It is a bit of a PR video for them but I thought the different stages of construction shown was interesting.
I would have thought the gel coat exterior would be secured a little better though







Must be some heavy duty adhesive!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I didn't see Gilligan anywhere! Think he was in hiding?

Mark


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> Almost makes me want to run out and buy a Sunnybrook. Very interesting to watch the construction.


We traded a Sunnybrook for our Outback. Our Sunnybrook was a GREAT trailer!

Linda


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> Almost makes me want to run out and buy a Sunnybrook. Very interesting to watch the construction.


Glad you tossed in the "Almost" word. We would have had to come after ya if YOU went SOB on us.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Almost makes me want to run out and buy a Sunnybrook. Very interesting to watch the construction.


Glad you tossed in the "Almost" word. We would have had to come after ya if YOU went SOB on us.







[/quote] Yeah, but "over there" they'd probably let me mention my five gallon bucket.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> Almost makes me want to run out and buy a Sunnybrook. Very interesting to watch the construction.


Glad you tossed in the "Almost" word. We would have had to come after ya if YOU went SOB on us.







[/quote] Yeah, but "over there" they'd probably let me mention my five gallon bucket.








[/quote]

Make me quiver just thinking about carry 5 gallons of er..uh...Black Tank stuff in an open bucket.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

You know, I always imagined that since these were essentially little homes-on-wheels there would be a sense of craftsmanship and measured purpose to the manufacturing process. What I saw was dedicated employees humping their buns off. Did you see those guys running back and forth to put the roof panels on? How about the way the guy was sticking adhesive onto the aluminum? They looked like auto workers putting together cars when I took a factory tour in '67. Not knocking Sonneybrooke or for that matter Outback. I guess in some ways it is a little like hotdogs. You don't want to see how they are really made...

Reverie


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

Great video! I was impressed at how long and detailed it was.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks for posting that. Neat video...

Carey


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Great video Jeff,
It's kind of cool to see how a TT is made from the ground up.


----------

